# How do you store/access your kayaking gear?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I have one of those skinny metal lockers with a small shelf section at the top.

In the locker I put my paddle, seat, mirage drive, pfd, gaff, lip grip, dry bag containing emergency kit etc.

Also inside the locker, and hanging off a hook under the top shelf, is a backpack with the clothing I wear, footwear, a towel, gear leashes as well as a container for phone, keys, spare ammo (yes ammo), small waterproof led torch.

On the shelf I put other random stuff like leader, knives, spare sunnies, random crap I don't use every trip.

The kayak is against the garage wall with the trolley and 2 x 10l containers for fresh rinsing water.

When I load up, I throw the kayak on the ute, take trolley/water containers if required, grab everything out of thebottom part of the locker and put it in the back of the ute. I put the backpack on the passenger seat of the ute after taking the clothes out and dropping them at the door to the garage.

In the morning, I walk to the door, get dressed with the clothes on the floor, get in the ute and leave.

On arrival at launch site I take the container out of the back pack and put my phone, car keys etc in it and then unload the kayak and put everything into it that was in the back. I lock the car, put the keys in the container and then put the container in kayak.

Similar process in reverse but allowing for rinsing and drying of gear as required before storing everything again. I pretty much make sure everything is easy to grab and go when I store it rather than try and collate it when I'm about to load up. Doing it this way my needs are still fresh in my mind and I find I don't forget as many things when I havent been out for a fair while.

As for the fishing gear, I have my rods rigged up and in the ute from the night before as well as the lures. I grab either a hand full of hardbodies or the jighead container and the plastic container out of their respective drawers. I like to keep it really simple and hassle free. I'd rather get out there and lose my only lure and have to come home than not go out at all because of the hassle of getting all my gear together.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

When I first got my Outfitter I hated having to check and recheck that I had everything before going out often forgetting something.
Looked everywhere for a plastic storage box or something but couldn't find anything to suit my needs.
Looked online found tubs big enough but they wanted way too much, in excess of $300.
Went into the Reject shop one day to buy pool noodle and found this Plastic flat pack Garden Box that clips together $55.
At first I thought it was going to be too flimsy, but once clipped together its quite tough.
One person can easily put it on and off my Dual Cab.
When finished fishing take everything out hose it down put back in wet bar the seats (I hang them up) and leave the lid up to dry.
Ready to go next time.
It's great not having to wonder if I forgot anything.

*Measurements*
L 1180 X D 520 X H 530mm

*Holds*

2 X Hobie Mirage Drives
2 X Hobie Seats
1 X Hobie Paddle
1 X Rogue Kayak Landing Net
Lipgrips, Pliers, homemade PVC Rod Holders, Tackle Boxes
Stuff.

View attachment 2


View attachment 1


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

In a pile on the floor.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

eric said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > In a pile on the floor.
> ...


Yep, currently there's a bunch of snow gear next to it too.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

well this time of the year most stays in the car the yak never leaves the roof of the car unless I'm fishing 
my net both anchors a 1.5 and a 2.5 kg and PFD stay in the car so do my rod holder on the stainless steel bracket
there are always spare hooks from no 6 circles to 8/0 circles in the car
other tackle like sinkers from 1/2 oz to 8 oz are in the kayak

my nav lights are always in the car - most of the time so is the battery ( it only comes out to be charged then replaced into the car )

I have 2 sealed containers 1 with zink and 30+ sunsceen a pair of sun glasses and other odds and sods the other is for my keys wallet and phone - in the car

my rods are under cover at the back of the house so I can grab which rods I need in a hurry

the other bits and pieces that stay in the car are my squid jigs and some plastics

there is normaly a change of cloths left in the car as well

if I decide to head out for a fish the only things I need to grab are the rods I'm using , an esky with some bait and my kayak suit if its on the line
maybe the battery if its on charge - or about 10 min to get reddy to go

over winter the yak is still normaly on the car so is most of my day to day gear


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

koich said:


> In a pile on the floor.


Is that the pile the cat pisses on?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

In theory I go with the hang everything up to dry in the garage and next time I go in there all gear gets put into the storage tub ready for next outing. In reality, most of the time I hope I don't miss anything from the piles of gear around the place. Been pretty lucky so far.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

badmotorfinger said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > In a pile on the floor.
> ...


That was the pile in the shed, which is now cat proof thanks to my ingenious use of rubber camping mats and cable ties.

I lost a lot of good stuff to that cat. No respect of a man's shed.


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

I took revenge on the cat and locked it out of it's own domain. A cat enclosure that was on the side of the house has now been turned into a yak enclosure and the cat forever banished :twisted: Poor Ranga just better find somewhere else to hang.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Most of my bigger gear goes on top of my yak that is hoisted up to the ceiling in the carport (seat, pfd, outriggers, sail). The rest goes in a big plastic chest that takes everything except my rods and paddle. A few bits and pieces usually stay in the milk crate.

Doesn't mean I never forget stuff though! :?


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

In the car boot. Otherwise I'd forget it all.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

In a locked box on the draw bar on the trailer.
If stuff needs drying out it is draped over the builders rack on the trailer. Once dry straight back in the box. Saves me getting somewhere and swearing because I've forgotten something! Have had a few of those occasions before I got the current system. You know the ones - get to your favourite spot, unpack, park the car get set and oh shit! Pack it all back up and head home to get the essential piece of equipment.

No more!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Phone pics so unsure of the quality but you'll get the idea. Yak is usually in the roof on pulleys. I pretty much know where everything is within about a foot.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

indiedog said:


> goanywhere said:
> 
> 
> > Most of my bigger gear goes on top of my yak that is hoisted up to the ceiling in the carport (seat, pfd, outriggers, sail).
> ...


No worries, got it sorted now. Coach screws fixed it!



















(I bought the coach screws at Mitre 10 :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have too much for one tub. The tub got too heavy. I now have three platic boxes with lids that go in a cupboard. The big stuff goes on top og the cupboard.

I don't think the system matters too much. The point is to have it all in one place and then check that place is empty before you leave. Simple.

I've never forgooten anything other than the camera, which is used for other things so therefore isn't with the rest of the stuff.


----------

